# Prehung interior door without trim?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just order flat jamb doors.
Make sure you order them to the right width, plaster walls take a different width jamb. 
There should not be any up charge.


----------



## interplexr (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you save any money getting a flat door jamb over the ones with moulding? I would hope so but it doesn't always work out that way....

Thanks!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Almost all the doors you are seeing are split-jamb door where the two halves slide together for a faster install.

Flat jamb doors with stop will cost you quit a bit more that the HD or Lowes in stock price, like $105 for something you see there for $78. A millworks store is the place to shop.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never payed extra for a flat jamb door.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe things are different over there. Around here Lowes and HD will charge extra for anything not in stock. 

I went to a local mill works shop since the above mentioned pair don't do special orders real well. The local guy was about $10 more than the BORGs as a base price and with the flat jamb it was 105 for for a BORG $78 door. I considered it a bargain since I got it in a week.


----------

